# קרדיטים 8.2.12



## zabot (27/8/12)

קרדיטים 8.2.12
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כי מוטב מאוחר מאשר אף פעם לא


----------



## zabot (27/8/12)

קצת עלינו  
אז נעים להכיר,
אני ט' והוא א', נשואים עכשיו כבר חצי שנה 
הוא בן 32 תכף, אני בת 31 וחצי, והכרנו דרך שעשועון בטלויזיה.
כלומר- אני השתתפתי, והוא ערך את הסאונד לתוכנית והתעניין במתמודדת החמודה שזכתה בפרס. 
מפה לשם ובעזרת הפייסבוק- אנחנו כבר כמעט 4 שנים ביחד.


----------



## zabot (27/8/12)

ההצעה! 
הצעת הנישואין הייתה פשוטה ומתוקה, כמו שרק אהובי יודע-
חזרנו הביתה ממסיבה, והוא אמר שקנה לי מתנה והגיש לי- קופסא של אייפד! 
בשלב זה אציין שא' הוא לא ממעריצי חברת אפל, בלשון המעטה, אז מאוד הופתעתי.

כשפתחתי אותה לא היה שם אייפד... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




במקום זה היה פתק "יש דברים שתקני לבד", והטבעת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




הטבעת נקנתה במשביר לצרכן והייתה קלאסית ועדינה, אבל בצורה שמחמיאה גם לאצבעות הלא-בדיוק-דקיקות שלי  כמה חודשים לפני כן עשינו סיור באיזה קניון, וגיליתי ש-א' מבין בול את הטעם שלי בטבעות, אז הייתי רגועה. לקניה עצמה הוא הלך עם חבר טוב.

נ.ב. אחרי יומיים פתחתי את הקופסא כדי להסתכל על הפתק, ובמקומו היה שם אייפד לבן.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



נצחון!


----------



## zabot (27/8/12)

שכחתי לציין ש... 
הוא כמובן כרע ברך, והקריא לי מכתב ממש מרגש


----------



## ronitvas (27/8/12)

כל הכבוד לבחור!!!


----------



## zabot (27/8/12)

חיפוש מקום- הקדמה 
כשהתחלנו לחפש לא ידענו שומדבר, אז הסתמכתי על דברים שקראתי פה בפורום ועל המלצות מחברים.
לא אציין את שמות כל המקומות שהיינו בהם כי היינו בהרבה- יותר מדי אם תשאלו אותי- ובאיזשהוא מקום זה מתחיל לחזור על עצמו.

כן רוצה לציין את המקום הראשון שראינו, "הבאר של סבא", בגלל שהוא היה המקום הראשון שראינו, ובגלל הטעם הרע שנשאר לנו ממנו.
הגענו לשם בעקבות המלצה מחברה. המקום עצמו יפיפה והמיקום שלו נוח. אבל היחס- הו, היחס. מחירים גבוהים מאוד לחורף-אמצ"ש שהתחתנו בו, חוסר גמישות מוחלט בכל הנוגע למחירים, תוספות. הגבלות על בעלי המקצוע בגלל "שם טוב" של המקום
ובאופן כללי הרגשה של "וואלה, אנחנו לא צריכים אתכם, יש עוד 1000 זוגות שהיו מתים להתחתן פה".

אחרי החוויה הזו היינו מעט מיואשים, אבל אז היו מקומות נפלאים אחרים ששיפרו משמעותית את החוויה כמו "האחוזה" ו"אמורס" שהיו בשלישיית הגמר שלנו והיו מקסימים ונפלאים ואם הייתי מתחתנת שוב היינו הולכים לשם.

אבל בסוף בחרנו ב...


----------



## zabot (27/8/12)

ה-מקום! בית אנדרומדה ביפו העתיקה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
בית אנדרומדה זה סיפור מצחיק-
קיבלנו את ההמלצה מחבר טוב שרצה להתחתן שם, אבל לא הסתדר לו. פעם אחת היינו באיזור וביקשנו להיכנס בלי פגישה, ולא נתנו לנו.
כבר החלטנו שמוותרים אבל אז משהו גרם לנו לקבוע פגישה שניה.

וכמו שנכנסנו למקום- התאהבנו
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




המקום יפהפה, ממוקם מדהים עם נוף לכל קו החוף של תל אביב. מבחינתנו הוא היה שונה מכל הcopy/paste של המקומות האחרים שראינו לפני כן.
האוכל היה מטורף, כמה רמות מעל כל מקום שהייתי בו בנתיים.
עוד אהבנו- שהמקום לא חייב להיות כשר. ניתן היה לבחור אם האוכל יהיה כשר לגמרי, כשר ללא תעודה או בכלל לא. לנו זה היה מעולה כי יכולנו לבחור שילובים פחות שגרתיים (מי אמר קרפצ'יו עם פרמזן?) ולהביא אוכל משלנו (תראו בהמשך) אבל מצד שני דאגו לנו גם למנות כשרות לאורחים שרצו (מעטים, אגב).
עניין הכשרות מאפשר- למי שזה מעניין אותו- לעשות חתונה בשישי צהריים שתימשך עד שבת 

והיחס- היחס, היה פשוט נפלא 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



חן- אחד משני השותפים, וסופי- אשת המכירות שעבדה איתנו, היו פשוט מקסימים וקשובים לכל הבקשות שלנו, מהתחלה ועד הסוף. 
אנדרומדה לא מוכנים להכניס זוגות פוטנציאליים תוך כדי אירוע, כדי לשמור על פרטיות. עם זאת, הגענו לשם מס' פעמים - בכל פעם בעילה אחרת- ובכל פעם התאהבנו מחדש.

עוד פירוט- בהמשך.


----------



## אלפאבה (28/8/12)

נראה מדהים. 
איזה כיף לעשות עסקים ולתת פרנסה לאנשים נעימים- זה באמת הכי הכי חשוב.


----------



## zabot (28/8/12)

אז למה בית אנדרומדה? 
דברים קטנים שנזכרתי בהם תוך כדי:
בגלל היחס החם
בגלל שבכל שלב בערב היה לידי איש צוות שדאג לכל מה שרציתי באותה שניה
בגלל שאשכרה הקשיבו לבקשות שלנו ומילאו כל גחמה
בגלל שהאוכל אלוהי!
בגלל ההקפדה על הפרטים- הבאנו להם סוכריות גומי, אז הם לא סתם שמו אותם על הבר, הם דאגו לחלק בין האנשים על מגשים, ולעצב אותם יפה, בלי שהתבקשו.
בגלל הנוף


----------



## coocoola (29/8/12)

המקום היה מדהים!!! 
כלכך מדהים שאחרי המלצה שלי הייתי שם בעוד חתונה לפני שבועיים


----------



## zabot (29/8/12)

מוזמנים והושבה- נזכרתי פתאום 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
קודם כל לא ציינתי שהחתונה שלנו הייתה של 250 מוזמנים. רצינו פחות, אבל הבנו שאין ברירה (אנחנו בכורים משני הצדדים והיו אמוציות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

אחרי אישורי הגעה היו לנו 270 אורחים.
בית אנדרומדה הוא מקום שמכיל עד 250 איש בצורת העיצוב שאנחנו בחרנו. יש בו 3 קומות, אבל רצינו את הקומה העליונה לחופה, אז האורחים התפרשו על 2 הקומות התחתונות. היה טיפה מאתגר לארגן הושבה ל-270 (כי חורף וקר ואי אפשר לנצל את המרפסות) אבל מכיוון שעשינו חתונה הפוכה, אז זה לא היה מאוד קריטי.
בזמן שאנשים עלו לחופה בקומה העליונה, עמלו אנשים הצוות (AKA הגמדים הקטנים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) כדי לפנות חלק מהשולחנות, והקומה השניה הפכה לרחבת ריקודים. אז זה היה מקסים.
בנוסף - יום (!) לפני החתונה הבוס שלי הודיע שהוא מגיע יחד עם אורחים מחו"ל, כלומר תוספת של 3 מוזמנים... מיותר לציין שנמצאה הישועה, חן והחבר'ה הראו המון גמישות בנושא הזה ועזרו- והצלחנו למצוא גם לאורחים ההם מקום.

בעקבות הרבה קריאה כאן בסוגיית *אישורי ההגעה וההושבה*, אני רוצה לציין שבית אנדרומדה עושים את זה הכי פשוט והגיוני וקל שיש עבור הזוג:
הם ביקשו הושבה מראש בקובץ אקסל לפי מס' שולחן . 
לאחר ששלחנו להם, הם סידרו לעצמם את הרשימה לפי א-ב, ולאורחים חילקו רק... מס' שולחן 
תחשבו על זה-
הרי בעצם בתור אורח אתה יודע מה השם שלך- אז המארחת פשוט מצאה אותך כאורח ברשימה, וקיבלת רק פתק עם מספר (ראו תמונה). זה חסך לנו המון כאב ראש עם הכנת פתקי הושבה, והמארחת עשתה עבודה לא רעה בכלל.
במקביל, כל אורח שהגיע נרשם בטבלה. בתום האירוע נשלחה הטבלה אלינו, והיינו צריכים לאשר אותה- לוודא שכל המוזמנים שרשומים אכן הגיעו ושאין טעויות, ועל זה חויבנו סופית. כן, כן, בלי ספירת כסאות, בלי מנות אקסטרה ובלי עניינים. בדקנו את הטבלה, הסרנו כמה כפילויות, סימנו את הילדים הקטנים- וזהו.

אגב- התחייבנו על 250 והגיעו לנו 251 מוזמנים. אנדרומדה ויתרו על ה-1


----------



## zabot (27/8/12)

שמלת כלה, פרנקלין טברס 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
את פרנקלין אני מכירה די מזמן. הוא בן זוג של חבר טוב של א', ומעצב מוכשר מאין כמוהו.
אה כן- והוא ברזילאי 
עד לא מזמן הוא עסק בעיצוב תלבושות לקרנבלים ולתערוכות, דברים משוגעים לגמרי, ועכשיו החליט להיכנס לתחום שמלות הכלה.

מצד אחד, אני מודה שהיו לי חששות. אני לא איזה רזונת עם פרופורציות של דוגמנית, וללכת לתפור שמלה מאפס אצל מעצב קצת הפחיד אותי.
מצד שני, זה פרנקלין המוכשר, אז החלטתי לסמוך עליו ויחד עבדנו על סקיצות לשמלת כלה שהיא לגמרי שלי.

הייתה לי שמלה בראש מסיבובים ראשוניים שעשיתי עם חברות, והחלטתי שאני רוצה שפרנקלין יכניס איזשהוא אלמנט "קרנבלי" לשמלה שלי (ראו טיזר).
התחלנו לעבוד 3 חודשים לפני. בדיעבד זה מאוחר מדי, עדיף להתחיל קודם כדי לא להיות בלחץ ולאפשר שינויים והתאמות. היו לי כמה "התקפי דרמה" קטנים, אבל פרנקלין התמודד איתם יפה וזרם עם הבקשות שלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




התוצאה הסופית יצאה מדהים ומיוחד ושונה מכל מה שראיתי. 
בשמלה יש מחוך, וחברה טובה ליוותה אותי למדידות האחרונות כדי ללמוד איך לסגור אותו כראוי, אז זה היה בסדר גמור- אבל קחו בחשבון שזה נורא חשוב שמישהו ידע איך לסגור (ולפתוח אח"כ) את השמלה.

גם את ההינומה (המהממת, שממש קשה לי לחשוב שאין לי לאן ללבוש אותה עכשיו) ואת העליונית קניתי מפרנקלין.

בקיצור, ממליצה בחום


----------



## zabot (27/8/12)

משום מה התמונה לא עלתה... 
אז הנה הטיזר


----------



## zabot (27/8/12)

או שכן... 
פורום מוזר


----------



## behappy (27/8/12)

מסקרן!


----------



## Bobbachka (28/8/12)

הלו, הלו?! אני רוצה לראות את השמלה!


----------



## zabot (27/8/12)

צלמת- ליאת שניטמן
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
את ליאת הכרנו דרך חברים טובים, והיא מיד קלעה לראש שלנו-
חיפשנו צלמת שלא תכריח אותנו לעשות פוזות מפגרות ותזרום איתנו, בראש טוב. 

במקור ליאת הייתה אמורה לחבור לאופיר קפון, האיש והאגדה, אבל לצערנו הוא לא היה פנוי. 
במקומו הצטרף לערב עצמו צלם בשם אלי פאר, שהיה מקסים ומוכשר.

בזכות שני אלה יש לנו יופי יופי של תמונות.

לפני החתונה ליאת ואופיר לקחו אותנו ליום צילומי רווקות. 
זה היה יום הזוי ומצחיק, ונורא קיווינו שירד גשם אבל נפלנו על היום היחיד בינואר שבו לא ירדה טיפה.
בכל זאת יצא יפה


----------



## zabot (27/8/12)

צילומי רווקות 
התקיימו בשישי אחה"צ בנמל תל אביב


----------



## zabot (27/8/12)

עוד קצת


----------



## zabot (27/8/12)

והצילום האהוב עליי 
בתוך שלולית


----------



## Bobbachka (28/8/12)

מקסים


----------



## zabot (29/8/12)

תודה


----------



## svety (28/8/12)

קטע, אני מכירה את אחייה הקטן, 
הוא מאורס לאחת החברות הכי טובות שלי


----------



## zabot (29/8/12)

צלם וידאו- אייל "שבע" אלבוחר
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
כי זה שאני שכחנית לא אומר שלא מגיע לו...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אז מה שקרה, שא' ואני בכלל לא רצינו צילום וידאו. בסוף הרי אף אחד לא רואה את זה, וזה סתם מיותר ויקר.
החלטנו שהדבר היחיד שיתועד יהיה החופה, ואולי ההופעות שהיו אח"כ (סרטים של חברים ובני משפחה...).
ביקשנו מכמה אנשים שיביאו מצלמת וידאו שנעמיד על חצובה, ורצינו גם להשאיר מצלמה אחת לקהל האורחים, שיצלמו כרצונם ואז יהיה לנו סרט מקורי מטעם המוזמנים 

שלושה ימים לפני החתונה הסתבר שכל מי שאמר שיביא מצלמה, לא יוכל בסוף מכל מיני סיבות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
בצר לנו התקשרנו לליאת הצלמת שלנו, והיא הפנתה אותנו לשבע (7, כמו המספר).

א' דיבר עם שבע והדריך אותו לפני כן- הייתה פה אג'נדה מאוד ברורה: בלי להצמד לאנשים, בלי זרקורים על הפרצוף, ובאופן כללי להיעלם. ביקשנו שיצלם קצת בקבלת הפנים ואת כל המאמצים שישקיע בחופה ובהופעות ואז ילך הביתה. שבע היה מקסים וזמין בהתראה מאוד קצרה. הוא הקשיב לכל הבקשות שלנו ועשה מה שביקשנו (כמעט, בכל זאת נשאר עוד קצת ובדיעבד יש לנו חומר משעשע ביותר מהריקודים עצמם), והעביר לנו בהמשך השבוע את חומר הגלם - לא רצינו עריכה, כי א בברנז'ה ועורך בימים אלה את הסרט בעצמו.

המחיר ששבע ביקש, למרות ההתראה, היה סביר ביותר, ואני ממליצה עליו מאוד


----------



## zabot (27/8/12)

דיג'יי- דרור שדה אור 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
הו, דרור 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




תשמעו, היה לנו כבר דיג'יי בקנה, שמו ניר צפריר והוא היה הדיג'יי המצוין של אחותו של א'.
אבל אז החלטנו שבא לנו לפגוש עוד מישהו, ודרור היה המישהו, וזהו. נגמר 

שעות של דיונים על סוגי מוסיקה אהובים כולל הדגמות? יש
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



רשימות נגינה מכל סוג צבע ומין? יש
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מיילים הזויים ששלחתי לו מחו"ל כי פתאום פחדתי שהוא לא יבין אותי? יש
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



בסופו של יום, דרור היה רגוע, מצחיק, קלע בול לטעמנו ואשכרה הקשיב למה שביקשנו והצליח לשלב בין כל הסגנונות ההזויים שלי ושל אהובי בלי הרבה מאמץ.
(ורק שתבינו, א' בעיקר בעניין של פסקולים ומוסיקה קלאסית)

בסופו של דבר הייתה מסיבה מטורפת, שנמשכה לשעות הקטנות של הלילה. דרור התייחס לכל מה שדיברנו ואני ממש זוכרת שהמוסיקה הייתה מצוינת.


----------



## zabot (27/8/12)

איפור שיער- אלונה עילם ה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ומרי-אב 
לאלונה הגעתי דרך פה, אבל שמעתי עליה גם מהצלמת. ככה זה בברנז'ה.
אז אלונה, תתכונני למבוכה (בקטע טוב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

אני לרוב בן אדם שלא מתאפר. 
ככזאת היה לי מאוד קשה עם המחשבה שאצטרך לשים על עצמי טונה של מייקאפ ועניינים. 
תמיד כשמאפרים אותי זה מרגיש לי כמו מסכה, וחששתי מאוד.

אלונה הייתה עמוד התווך השפוי שלי לעניין זה. היא הרגיעה והדגימה (באיפור ניסיון) והשקיטה את כל הלבטים.
אחרי שיחת הכרות קצרה, שודכתי גם למרי-אב, מעצבת השיער המתוקה שעובדת עם אלונה (ובטח גם בנפרד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) יש לי שיער חלק שלא מחזיק שום תסרוקת לעולם. מריאב הבטיחה שאוכל לקפוץ על טרמפולינה בלי ששום דבר יזוז מהמקום, ועמדה בהבטחתה (עם שימוש מוגדל בספריי מעצב).

ביום החתונה שתיהן הגיעו מוקדם למלון שהתארגנתי בו, ופינקו לבקשתי גם את חברותיי הטובות שליוו אותי. 

אז קודם כל תודה,
ושנית ממליצה בחום 

מצורפת תמונה, אח"כ עוד.


----------



## zabot (27/8/12)

חינה בנות
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אמא שלי תימניה ותמיד חלמה לעשות לי חינה.
בתחילה קצת חששתי מהרעיון, אבל החלטתי לזרום עם זה אחרי שראיתי שזה ישמח אותה, וחברות שלי נורא התלהבו.

תשמעו, זו חוויה מצחיקה ושונה מכל מה שהכרתי.
בחינה השתתפו כמעט אך ורק בנות.
היו התלבושות המשוגעות והכבדות(!) ששמתי על עצמי, האוכל התימני, הריקודים הבלתי נגמרים והנרות על הראש. 
אני זוכרת שהרגשתי נורא מוזר ובדיעבד זה היה אחד הדברים המרגשים שעשיתי, גם אם המוזרים.

בקיצור, אם יש לכן הזדמנות, לכו על זה


----------



## zabot (28/8/12)

צלם חינה- בן קלמר האדיר! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
אם אתן יודעות מה טוב לכן, רוצו לבדוק אם בן פנוי לצלם לכן אירוע.
בן הוא צלם עיתונות שעוסק גם בצילום אירועים. או להיפך. בכל מקרה, צלם מוכשר, עם זוויות מקוריות והרבה הומור, תענוג לעבוד איתו.

לצערי מסיבות כאלה ואחרות לא יכול היה לצלם לנו את החתונה, אבל כן הגיע לחינה.
ולמרות שהתלבושות נראו עליי מגוחכות במיוחד, איכשהוא הוא הצליח להוציא אותי יפה!

אל תאמינו לי, קחו תמונה


----------



## Zorikit (28/8/12)

את מקסימה 
כתבתי עבודה השנה על תכשיטים של ילדים וילדות בתימן ובמרוקו והגעתי גם לתשבוך לולו (שאגב, בתימן היה משהו מיוחד לצנעא, היום כל יוצאי תימן מתייחסים לזה כחלק מלבוש חינה מסורתי).
את לא רוצה לדעת כמה נוראי זה באמת, כלומר מבחינת החשיבה והמשמעות של התלבושות האלו.
זה מסתכם בהחפצה נוראית אבל זה הרבה יותר מזה.


----------



## zabot (28/8/12)

הזמנות- עיצוב עצמי 
מראש היה לנו ברור שעל ההזמנות יופיעו ה"ילדים" שלנו.
זה הזמן לספר, אנחנו הורים ל-3:
דנבר, כלב שוקי מתוק
תומאס- חתול שחור שמן וחכם
נוקו- חתולה טריקולורית עם אופי ג'ינג'י ובטן לבנה.

לצורך העניין גייסנו חברה טובה, שהיא גם צלמת מוכשרת, ועשינו יום צילום חיות. זה היה מאתגר ומשעשע אבל הצלחנו.
ההזמנה עצמה עוצבה בצורה מוארכת שנפתחת וכל ריבוע בה גם נפתח בנפרד, אז יכלו להיות לה כמה אפשרויות תצוגה.

את ההדפסה עשינו על נייר מיוחד ואח"כ ישבנו וחתכנו וקיפלנו כל אחת לבד. 
מצורפות תמונות להבהרת הנקודה, אם כי קצת קשה להסביר בתמונה...


----------



## zabot (28/8/12)

החלק החיצוני 
מקדימה- נוקו ודנבר המתוקים בתור חתן וכלה, ובצד האחורי באטמן, כי א' ממש אוהב אותו.


----------



## zabot (28/8/12)

החלק הפנימי 
רואים בו את תומאס החתיך עם הטבעת, ואת פרטי האירוע.
וגם אותנו, קצת 
הריבועים עם התמונות שלנו תואמים לקוי הריבועים של נוקו ודנבר מבחוץ, והיו חתוכים ככה שאפשר לפתוח כל פעם אחד אחר.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (29/8/12)

מאד אוהבת את הציטוט! 
אחחחח... איזה שיר!


----------



## zabot (28/8/12)

המעטפות 
נותנת לזה אזכור נפרד בכוונה-
אחרי עיצוב ההזמנות, רצינו מעטפות פשוטות בצבע אחיד עבורן. באמת שהדרישה לא הייתה מאוד מסובכת- פשוט מעטפות מוארכות. 
בארץ המחיר למעטפה כזו היה יקר מאוד, בתי הדפוס שדיברנו איתם עבדו רק עד חמש, כך שאי אפשר היה לבוא לראות מקרוב, ובקיצור- קשה.

חיפוש קטן באינטרנט העלה אתר שנקרא IDEAL ENVELOPES. זה אתר בריטי שעובד בצורה מאוד פשוטה-
אתם בוחרים את סוג המעטפה, הגודל והצבע, ושולחים בקשה להצעת מחיר. הם משקללים את המחיר יחד עם עלות המשלוח ושולחים הצעה במייל.
אצלנו הם רצו הרבה מאוד כסף על משלוח אקספרס, והורידו את המחיר לחצי אחרי שהבהרתי שאני לא לחוצה בזמן ואפשר לשלוח בדואר רגיל.
מיותר לציין שהמעטפות הגיעו אחרי 3 ימים, ולמרות מחיר המשלוח הגבוה השקלול יצא עדיין זול בהרבה מקניה בארץ.

קבלו תמונה, והמלצה על האתר הזה שאני לא יודעת אם מותר לתת אליו לינק, אז חפשו לבד...


----------



## zabot (28/8/12)

מקום ההתארגנות- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מלון דיאגילב בתל אביב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
המלון הוא מלון אומנות-בוטיק ברחוב מאז"ה בתל אביב, שבו כל חדר נראה כמו דירה, מעוצב אחרת לגמרי ומאוד מרווח ומפנק.
החלטנו מראש להתארגן במלון, ולבלות בו שני לילות- ליל החתונה ולילה נוסף.

ביום ההתארגנות ליווי אותי 2 חברות, עוד חבר וחברה באו לצלם, והיו כמובן גם הצלמת ליאת, המאפרת אלונה ומעצבת השיער מריאב. 
הרבה אנשים- ולא היה צפוף בכלל.

צוות המלון דאג לכל מה שרצינו, וגם פינק אותנו בכל מיני צ'ופרים. בנוסף הם גם שיתפו פעולה עם בני משפחה שונים שרצו להשאיר לנו דברים, כך שהיה נהדר.
יחד עם מחירים סבירים למדי, ומיקום מאוד מרכזי (שניה משדרות רוטשילד)- היה תענוג.


----------



## zabot (28/8/12)

איפור
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
צילום: ליאת שניטמן


----------



## zabot (28/8/12)

שיער 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
צילום: ליאת שניטמן


----------



## zabot (28/8/12)

שיער מהצד כולל סיכה 
כאן אציין שאת התכשיט לשיער הרכיבה מרי-אב המעצבת, בהתייעצות משותפת איתי ועם המלוות, במקום ובהתאמה אישית.


----------



## zabot (28/8/12)

נעליים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
חיפשתי נעלי עקב לבנות פשוטות. רציתי שלא יהיה עקב גבוה מדי, כי א' גבוה ממני רק במעט, וגם כי אני לא ממש רגילה ללכת על עקבים.
הייתי בכל החנויות האפשריות והכל היה יקר ו/או מעוצב מדי.
בסופו של דבר הסתובבתי קצת בחנויות ברח' ביאליק בר"ג, ומצאתי את הזוג שלי- קלאסיות, נוחות מאוד (!) ועלו רק 300 ש"ח.

בתמונה- יחד עם קרוקס כלות שרכשתי, החלפתי אליהן לקראת הסוף והן היו פחות נוחות מהעקבים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




**חדי האבחנה יזהו את תומאס החתול על אחת הנעליים


----------



## zabot (28/8/12)

תכשיטים 
התלבטתי איזה תכשיטים לענוד- גם כי אני בד"כ לא עונדת כל כך, וגם כי אין לי יותר מדי חוש להתאמה בדברים האלה.

בסופו של דבר ענדתי זוג עגילים שאמא קנתה לי באיביי- גולדפילד עם חרוז פנינה בקצה.

בתמונה, כל האפשרויות לפני ההחלטה


----------



## zabot (28/8/12)

ו... מתלבשים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כאן רואים איך נראה המחוך תוך כדי הקשירה


----------



## zabot (28/8/12)

נועלת נעליים 
שימו לב לפדיקור טורקיז שהחלטתי לא להחליף ומתכתב יפה עם האלמנט בשמלה ועם הקעקוע שלי


----------



## zabot (28/8/12)

זר כלה ועיצוב רכב 
נורא רציתי זר מבוגונוויליה.
מסתבר שזה צמח רב עונתי שפורח בערך כל הזמן חוץ מבפברואר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אחרי התלבטויות רבות והתייעצויות רבות עם הבחור מ"אמריליס" (ברחוב בן יהודה), הוחלט על זר ירוק ולבן.
האוטו קושט בסגול לא מצועצע מדי,
והכל עלה 250 ש"ח.


----------



## coocoola (29/8/12)

הרכב שמח להתקשט לכבודכם 
ושמחתי להיות הנהגת חתןכלה


----------



## zabot (29/8/12)

נהגת שווה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
תודה בובי


----------



## zabot (28/8/12)

ציפורניים 
אני כוססת ציפורניים. קבוע.
לקראת החתונה חשבתי שזה יראה קצת דוחה כשאושיט את האצבע לטבעת וזה.
אז בהתייעצות עם כמה מחברות הפורום (תודה על זה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) פניתי לבחורה בשם נאווה, שעוסקת בבנייה באמצעות ג'ל ושמסתבר שמקבלת קהל במספרה (בפרישמן) מטר מהעבודה שלי.
עשינו כמה ניסויים עם הג'ל עוד לפני כן, וערב לפני החתונה היא בנתה לי ציפורניים בבניית משי ג'ל.

תשמעו, זה מדהים, זה מרגיש כמו ציפורן אמיתית וזה הפך לי את היד לנשית במיוחד.
מצד שני, כמישהי שיש לה קיבעון, כעבור יומיים 2 האגודלים כבר היו ללא הציפורן, והשאר ירד קצת אחרי.

להלן התוצאה היפה


----------



## דניאל ואורן (29/8/12)

איזה כיף לשמוע! 
נאווה עובדת מאד יפה ואני שמחה לראות שגם את היית מרוצה!

אני צריכה להתחיל לבקש ממנה אחוזים


----------



## טוסטר אובן (29/8/12)

יפה ועדין! 
אפשר פרטים יותר מדוייקים איפה בדיוק בפרישמן?


----------



## zabot (29/8/12)

שלחתי לך במסר


----------



## zabot (28/8/12)

התוצאה הסופית 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מה דעתכן?


----------



## zabot (28/8/12)

עוד מהשמלה 
באפקט אומנותי משהו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




צילום: ליאת שניטמן


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (29/8/12)

השמלה שלך מושלמת!


----------



## zabot (28/8/12)

תמונה מלמעלה 
שבה רואים גם את האיפור המדהים של אלונה עילם


----------



## אלונה עילם (29/8/12)

תמונה מושלמת!!! 
ובכלל איזה כיף....נדיר שכלות שלי מעלות קרדיטים
אז זה רגע משמח במיוחד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ותודה ענקית על כל השבחים....מקסימה!

שיהיו לכם חיים משותפים מדהימים ונעימים (לפחות כמו ההתארגנות ביום החתונה)


----------



## zabot (30/8/12)

סנקיו  
למה נדיר?


----------



## אלונה עילם (30/8/12)

לא יודעת 
תשאלי את הכלות שלי


----------



## Bobbachka (28/8/12)

מקסימה!


----------



## zabot (30/8/12)

תודה!


----------



## zabot (28/8/12)

מקדימים! 
אז קודם כל לוקיישנים-
אנחנו הצטלמנו ב-4 מקומות (ודי בלחץ, כי חתונת חורף ומחשיך מוקדם).
קודם כל הגענו לשדרות חן.
משם- לקולנוע רב חן בכיכר דיזנגוף (וזה הזמן להודות להנהלה שפינתה לנו אולם ונתנה לנו גם פופקורן )
אח"כ לפאב המולי-בלומס האהוב עלינו בפינת הירקון מנדלי
ומשם לשכונה האמריקאית בגבול יפו, להצטלם שם לקראת חשיכה.

היה כיף, קצת קריר, ובעיקר משעשע.


----------



## zabot (28/8/12)

שדרות חן


----------



## zabot (28/8/12)

קלוז אפ 
על החליפה בפוסט נפרד


----------



## zabot (28/8/12)

הכרזת בעלות


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (29/8/12)




----------



## zabot (28/8/12)

עוברים לקולנוע


----------



## דניאל ואורן (29/8/12)

מקסים! 
אתם נראים זוג ממש מגניב! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




המון המון מזל טוב!


----------



## zabot (28/8/12)

עוד אחת מהקולנוע


----------



## zabot (28/8/12)

מולי בלומס


----------



## zabot (28/8/12)

הו ג'וני


----------



## zabot (28/8/12)

השכונה האמריקאית 
יצא לנו פוסטר מסרט 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




צילום: ליאת שניטמן


----------



## zabot (28/8/12)

חליפת חתן 
ה"חליפה" הורכבה מג'ינס כהה, חולצה מכופתרת, ג'קט שירד אחרי החופה ועניבה.
השלושה הראשונים נקנו בפקטורי 54 במחירי מבצע, ועלו בסביבות 1500 ש"ח.

את העניבה קנינו בחנות שנקראת קולורס איירבראש בדיזנגוף סנטר. היא עלתה כ-200 ש"ח ואת הציור עליה עשו במקום, בהתייעצות עם א' (שמי שעוקבת יודעת שהוא חולה על באטמן). הכיפה נקנתה במקום לא ידוע על ידי אמא של א'


----------



## zabot (28/8/12)

טקס החופה- הרב בוידן 
אז ל-א' ולי היה ברור די מהתחלה שטקס רבני לא יהיה כאן.
העובדה שבארץ זו הדרך היחידה להתחתן מרגיזה אותנו עקרונית, אנחנו בעד חופש הבחירה והחלטנו שההכרה של מדינת ישראל בנישואין שלנו פחות חשובה לנו בשלב זה.

מצד שני, אישית אני מאוד מתחברת לתרבות והמסורת היהודית, ולכן רציתי טקס בצביון יהודי.
החלטנו לבחור רפורמי.

הרב שלנו- הרב מיכאל בוידן- הוא ראש הקהילה הרפורמית בהוד השרון, והוא מקסים במיוחד ופתוח לרעיונות.
נפגשנו איתו פעמיים ובשתיהן הוא היה קשוב לשאלות ולתהיות שהיו לנו, הסביר לנו את כל הטקס לפרטי פרטים ועזר לנו להחליט מה כן להשאיר ומה פחות חשוב.
עניין הכשרות במקום פחות עניין אותו כי "הוא לא בא לאכול", והוא שידר נעימות ורוגע גם במקומות הרגישים יותר.


----------



## zabot (28/8/12)

כתובה 
הטקסט הוצע לנו על ידי הרב ושונה לפי טעמנו
עיצוב על ידי חבר טוב שלנו שהדהים אותנו בכשרון שלו. כל מה שרצינו ויותר


----------



## zabot (28/8/12)

קצת תמונות 
אני מתה על התמונה הזו, כי א' נורא משתדל לשים את ההינומה נכון ולא הולך לו


----------



## zabot (28/8/12)

שותה מהיין עם אמא


----------



## zabot (28/8/12)

שם טבעת 
תראו איזה יופי הציפורניים החדשות נראות


----------



## zabot (28/8/12)

נשיקה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
התמונה נחתכה כדי לא לפרסם סובבים


----------



## zabot (28/8/12)

על טבעות הנישואין 
הטבעת שלו- חישוק זהב צהוב- נקנתה בארגמן בבצרה. עלתה 650 ש"ח, הייתה מוכנה בזמן וענתה בדיוק על הדרישה.

הטבעת שלי-
רציתי טבעת בזהב צהוב, רחבה יחסית כדי שתחמיא לאצבעות שלי. 
חיפשתי בהמוווןןן מקומות. בכולם הרגשתי שיש copy paste של אותו דבר, ואיפה שלא- המחירים הרגו אותי (לפחות 3000 ש"ח).
בסוף מצאתי את הישועה ב... מגנוליה. הטבעת מגולדפילד, עלתה קצת מעל 400 ש"ח והיא יפיפיה 

קבלו תמונה


----------



## Tzula (28/8/12)

קטע.... 
אנחנו מתחתנים בעוד כחודשיים - אופיר וליאת יהיו הצלמים שלנו, והרב בוידן יערוך את החופה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




חוץ מזה - המון מזל טוב! אתם נראים מקסימים ומאושרים ושהיתה לכם חתונה כיפית!


----------



## zabot (29/8/12)

בחירות טובות עשיתם  
וברצינות, בדיוק דיברתי עם א על זה שהיינו מרוצים מאוד מכל הספקים שעבדנו איתם- היה לנו מזל אדיר!


----------



## Tzula (29/8/12)

איזה כיף לשמוע 
ספקים טובים זה כ"כ חשוב.
אחת הסיבות שאני רגועה לחלוטין היא שלא התפשרנו עד שמצאנו ספקים שגם הרגשנו חיבור טוב איתם וגם ידענו שהם מקצוענים בתחומם

הקרדיטים והתמונות שלך רק הוסיפו לרוגע שלי אז תודה


----------



## zabot (28/8/12)

שירי חופה 
שיר עליה לחופה- נעימת הפתיחה מהסרט טוויסטר.
(חדות העין שביניכן שמתן לב בוודאי לקעקוע הטורנדו שלי- ובכן, זו השריטה שלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
אהבנו את המוסיקה הזו כי יש בה משהו שמח, ומרגש, וכי היא מגיעה מהסרט האהוב עליי בעולם 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvfSZKddwdM

שיר שבירת כוס- We are family- נבחר על ידי א' כי בעצם בטקס הזה הקמנו משפחה משל עצמנו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBpYgpF1bqQ

שיר סלואו לא היה באופן רשמי, כי לא היה סלואו, אבל דרור הדיג'יי שם לנו בשלב כלשהו את הביצוע של אדל לשיר Love song של הקיור. מקסים 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MjJUxczKAYE


----------



## zabot (28/8/12)

מסיבהההה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
תמונה שאני מאוד אוהבת.

שוב ממליצה בחום על דרור שדה אור, הדיג'יי המדהים שלנו


----------



## zabot (28/8/12)

צ'ופרים לאורחים- כמו פעם  
החתונה שלנו התקיימה בט"ו בשבט (בעצם מוצאי ט"ו בשבט), ורצינו לציין א זה אבל לא רצינו עציצים ולא מצאנו רעיונות.
שבוע לפני החתונה עברתי ליד מקום בקינג ג'ורג' שמוכר שקדים מסוכרים באריזות של 750 גרם. מפה לשם יצא שקניתי איזה 15, ויחד עם שקיות בד שנקנו בדרום העיר הרכבתי שקיק קטן ומתוק.
מפה לשם יומיים לפני החתונה ישבנו אחיות שלי ואני כמו איזה חבורת זקנות והכנו מלא צ'ופרים לאורחים.


----------



## zabot (28/8/12)

והנה איך שזה נראה 
על השולחנות עצמם


----------



## zabot (28/8/12)

אפטר פארטי! 
כאן המקום לציין-
החתונה שלנו הייתה בסגנון של חתונה הפוכה, כלומר- אנשים הגיעו, אכלו ארוחת ערב ואז הייתה החופה.
המשמעות: בשעה 21:30 סיימו לאכול, קינוחים בסביבות 23:00, 
ולקראת חצות וחצי, כשיצאו מנות האפטר פארטי, אנשים כבר היו מאוד רעבים וטרפו הכל 

בתפריט: המבורגר וצ'יפס.
הטוויסט שלנו: גלידות בן אנד ג'ריס בטעמים שונים. קנינו אותן במעוד מועד מספק שמצאנו, והן עלו בסביבות ה-6 ש"ח לאחת ופשוט נחטפו.


----------



## zabot (28/8/12)

לסיכום 
למרות שבטח שכחתי דברים ועוד אחזור אליהם...
רבות דובר על איך צריך לנסות ולהנות מהארגון, ולהרגע, ולזרום. זה לא פשוט, אבל זה ממש נכון.
נסו לשתף הכל ביניכם ולהחליט יחד- ככה אין מצב שמישהו לא אוהב משהו ולא אומר, ואין הפתעות לא נעימות.
צחקו על הכל! ממש הכל.
אל תעשו עניין גדול מדי מהערב הזה. זה לא הערב החשוב בחייכם. הוא חשוב, כן, אבל לא ה-כי. 

ותזכרו את המטרה: לחגוג עם המשפחה והחברים את האהבה שלכם. כל השאר לא באמת משנה


----------



## lanit (29/8/12)

zabot(al) 
שמחה לראות שמצאת את דרכך חזרה לפורום כדי להעלות קרדיטים, גם חצי שנה אחרי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
אני שמחה לראות שנהניתם, שהחתונה שיקפה אתכם ושהייתם מרוצים מהספקים.
מזל טוב!
יאללה, קרדיטים מהחתונה בחו"ל


----------



## zabot (29/8/12)

קודם שנתחתן


----------



## lanit (29/8/12)

אז אלאניס היתה... "רק" אלאניס?


----------



## קבוק בוטן (30/8/12)

אהבתי! 
את התיאור, את הבחירות, את הגישה השפוייה שלכם לכל העסק,
את הגלידה (רעיון אדיר... וממש בא לי בן אנד ג'ריס פתאום)
וגם את הקעקוע שלך, שממש משך אותי משום מה. אפשר הסבר עליו? (או תמונה יותר ברורה שלו?)

בכל אחלה קרדיטים ומזל טוב!


----------



## zabot (30/8/12)

תודה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הקעקוע הוא בעצם איש-טורנדו. אם תסתכלי בתמונה של השיער, רואים אותו מאוד יפה- זה איש עם ראש של טורנדו שמחזיק בית קטן ביד.
המקור מצורף כאן, זו תמונה של מארק בראיין (Mark Bryan) שנקראת "טורנדו מן", והיא משגעת.

החלום שלי זה לרדוף אחרי טורנדואים באמת, ולקנות תמונה של האמן הזה, שעולה מלא כסף


----------



## coocoola (29/8/12)

אהובה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
גם חצי שנה אחרי.
זוכרת כל רגע ורגע מהיום הזה,
החל מהפקק האימתני שעמדתי בו בבוקר ועד הגרביונים בשירותים... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



היה מדהים ומרגש!
על המקום כבר אמרתי את דעתי.
אחת החתונות היותר יפות ומיוחדות שהייתי בהן.
עד כדי כך שבפעם השניה שם עוד שיחזרתי חלקים מהחתונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(וגמרתי את כל הקרפצ'יו האפשרי הפעם)

קרדיטים מהממים לחתונה של זוג מהממים!
אוהבתותכם מלא!!!


----------

